# Ajuda instalar flash no firefox 5

## jukinha

Galera bom dia, sou iniciante em linux

coloquei agora o firefox 5 , porem esta sem o flash, alguem pode me dar uma luz, de como instalar, ja procurei na net e nao achei nada..

jah diz o down do flash no site da adobe pra tar.gz  , e ja descompactei o arquivo, porem e depois o que tenho que fazer??

----------

## jukinha

poxa incrivel 100 visitas e nninguem para me ajudar nessa missão ?! 

to desistindo do gentoo mesmo...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## BaYGoN

Olá, jukinha.

Tem quem diga que Gentoo não é a melhor das distribuições para iniciantes, mas eu discordo SE (e somente SE) o iniciante realmente quer aprender.

Para se ter um Gentoo funcionando 100% no seu hardware, você precisa, antes de mais nada, conhecer bem o seu hardware.

Depois, você deve ler a documentação existente. Uma das coisas que eu mais gosto no Gentoo é a documentação: extensa e completa. Dificilmente preciso recorrer ao forum para sanar alguma dúvida.

Veja uma lista: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/list.xml?desc=1.

Se você quer MESMO aprender sobre Gentoo e Linux, recomendo que você leia na integra o Handbook: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/index.xml

Neste link, basta escolher a documentação mais recente para a arquitetura que você usa: x86 ou amd64, imagino eu.

Outra fonte valiosa de informações é o WIKI: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Main_Page

Quanto a instalações de programas, é altamente recomendável que vc use o Portage. Instalar programas manualmente envolve manutenção manual deste programa.

Instalando pelo emerge, você estará usando o Portage para gerenciar seus programas instalados, bem como atualizações destes. Existe também os Overlays, para pacotes que por ventura você queira instalar e eles não estão disponíveis no Portage. Isso tudo você encontra na documentação.

No caso do seu firefox, uma rápida busca no Wiki retorna este tutorial: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Flash_player

Ou seja, a solução do seu "problema" se resume num simples comando:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge adobe-flash

 

Boa sorte!

----------

## neonl

 *jukinha wrote:*   

> jah diz o down do flash no site da adobe pra tar.gz  , e ja descompactei o arquivo, porem e depois o que tenho que fazer??

 

 *BaYGoN wrote:*   

> Para se ter um Gentoo funcionando 100% no seu hardware, você precisa, antes de mais nada, conhecer bem o seu hardware.

 

Exactamente. Portanto, jukinha, convém veres, além de tudo o mais, se a tua gráfica está correctamente instalada e se tens a aceleração 3D a funcionar. Dá uma vista de olhos: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml

Quanto ao resto, evidentemente, sempre que possível, usa o Portage (lê man emerge) e os pacotes que existem na sua árvore para instalar software. Tens lá quase tudo. Em versões rock-solid (ainda que, por vezes, um pouco obsoletas) e, regra geral, nas últimas versões estáveis lançadas, que são postas em branch "testing". Isto é, cada pacote possui uma informação, as keywords, que identificam a que branch pertencem. Por defeito, os sistemas só aceitam os pacotes "stable" (na branch stable, não quer dizer que as versões que queres instalar não sejam já estáveis segundo os seus devs originais), e é conveniente que assim seja, a não ser que tenhas experiência e/ou paciência para resolver todos os problemas que implica a convivência no mesmo sistema de versões não testadas em conjunto. Contudo, em aplicações de uso doméstico, as versões em testing (que muitas vezes são já "stable releases") são perfeitamente utilizáveis, e uma das grandes virtudes do Gentoo é a facilidade com que misturas branches. Adiciona ao ficheiro /etc/portage/package.keywords linhas com o nome do pacote que queres instalar na sua última versão do portage, testing ou não.

Tudo isto porquê? Porque o Flash tem um pacote (www-plugins/adobe-flash) no Portage que, depois de instalado, fica totalmente configurado, tal como o BaYGoN disse. Porém, se estiveres a utilizar uma instalação de 64 bits, ao usar a versão estável, ele instala-te todas as bibliotecas pré-compiladas em ambiente x86 (porque o Flash 10, a última versão estável da Adobe, só está compilado para 32 bits), o nspluginwrapper (um pequeno utilitário que introduz no render das páginas dos browsers a 64 bits uma instância do Flash a 32) e configura-o; tudo sozinho; mas, se for esse o caso, se o teu sistema for x86-64, então desbloqueia a testing do pacote adobe-flash e instalas a versão 11 beta que já é bastante estável e corre nativamente em 64 bits - não é perfeito, mas o nspluginwrapper também não.

Por último, não desistas do Gentoo, é uma escola de Linux/Unix, de software livre e de informática no geral excelente!  :Wink: 

----------

